# halcyon space jockey question?



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

HI all - i have just aquired my 2nd Space Jockey kit from Halcyon. The thing is i want to have the kit displayed in the Alien Derilict's inside..is there a background in kit form you can purchase for this??.. as ive seen the Jockey in this diorama setting and it looks briliant!..
Below is a still from the film with the background i would like behind the kit. any help please.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No you would have to scratch build it. There may be some sci fi alienesque reasin stuff in larger scales but the Halcyon kit is in such a small size anyway


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Djnick66.. i thought there may be someone who had previously sculpted one - or even a section and would sell me a casting of it, just to get me started.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've always wondered why they call it the "Space Jockey"? Odd name.*

*Well, I guess all I had to do was look it up.

* Slang: One who operates a specified vehicle, machine, or device.*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I assume because he is all strapped down in his space ship, holding the flight controls etc. Like a rocket "jockey"


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i had a look myself on this name??.. it turns out there was going to be a prequal to the first Alien film - about the 'Jockey' race.. and the big thing in the chair was part of the race, so the procduction team gave it the name Space Jockey - and the name just stuck with it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Try Games Workshop, Ian, the company that makes all that Dungeons & Dragons fantasy wargaming stuff. They sell vacu-formed terrain bases, such as moon surface pieces, bomb craters, hillsides, etc, and they've also in recent years made sci-fi scenery in styrene such as ruined buildings.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

IanWilkinson said:


> i had a look myself on this name??.. it turns out there was going to be a prequal to the first Alien film - about the 'Jockey' race.. and the big thing in the chair was part of the race, so the procduction team gave it the name Space Jockey - and the name just stuck with it.


 I'd love to have seen a prequel about this race, wonder what made them shelve it ? I bet it would have been a great movie, maybe it might be brought up again if enough people request one .... yea, lots of luck.  Karl


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

starduster said:


> I'd love to have seen a prequel about this race, wonder what made them shelve it ? I bet it would have been a great movie, maybe it might be brought up again if enough people request one .... yea, lots of luck.  Karl


Apparently in Ridley Scott's new prequels, he has mentioned that the story will touch on the background of the Space Jockeys.


----------

